# Therapists says dieting/exercise is Nazi propaganda; abuse to children



## morvoran (Sep 19, 2019)

I just don't know what to say about this, but I thought this was so outrageous that I had to share it.

Being somebody who grew up with weight problems due to lack of exercise, eating junk food, etc.,  I look back and place some blame on my parents for not teaching/guiding me to live a healthier lifestyle.  I never thought that they just cared for me so much that they didn't want to restrict my growth as a person (quite literally) or want to partake in child abuse.  I guess I owe them an apology.

*‘Fat Sex Therapist’ Seriously Compares Fitness Instructors to Nazis During a Speech at a College*

Source - Click here

A woman whose Instagram name is “The Fat Sex Therapist” gave a speech at St. Olaf College on Thursday in which she compared fitness instructors to Nazis and putting children on diets to rape.

“I truly believe that a child cannot consent to being on a diet the same way a child cannot consent to having sex,” Sonalee Rashatwar said in her two-hour speech at the college’s main stage.

“We should be critical of the use of science and the production of knowledge to continue promoting this idea that certain bodies are fit, able, and desirable . . . is it my fatness that causes my high blood pressure, or is it my experience of weight stigma?” she asked the audience.

She then took it even further, calling the science that states that obesity is unhealthy “fatphobic” science, saying that it is “often actually eugenic science . . . . eugenic science is Nazi science.”

“I do not think it’s surprising that the man who shot up Christchurch, New Zealand, was also a fitness instructor,” Rashatwar said, adding that the shooting was “a clear communication that there’s still an idealized body.”

“Nazis really love this idea of an idealized body, and so it makes a lot of sense to me that a fitness instructor . . . might also think about an idealized body in this thin white supremacist way,” she said.

The two-hour speech was sponsored by the college’s Wellness Center, Women’s and Gender Studies Department, and Center for Equity and Inclusion, and the topic was “radical fat liberation.”

This is so absolutely bat**** bananas that I hardly know where to start. First of all, the science that says obesity is bad for you is not “fatphobic science,” it is just _science_. Calling it “fatphobic science” is about as stupid as calling the science that says smoking is bad for you “smokerphobic science.” Obesity is unhealthy, according to studies conducted by everyone from the American Medical Association to the Department of Health and Human Services’ Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and ignoring that fact isn’t going to make it any less true. The link between health problems and weight problems is a reality, no matter how people may _feel _about it, and pretending that it isn’t only serves to hurt them.

As for her whole children-on-diets-is-rape thing, although it is obviously important to raise children with a healthy body image, there _are _some children who are obese. In those cases, it would be for the sake of the child that his or her parents, under the advice of a doctor, might want to put them on a special kind of diet to try and solve that problem. Regardless of what Rashatwar might say, this is actually quite different from rape, seeing as one of these things is objectively in the best interest of the child’s health, and the other is f****** _rape_. Comparing a person caring about a child’s health to a person violating and traumatizing a child for his or her own sexual pleasure is both stupid _and _a huge slap in the face to anyone who has ever been through the latter.

Second of all, it is _also _a fact that exercise is good for you. (Don’t believe me? Look here, from Harvard. Or here, from the Department of Health and Human Services.) Fitness instructors facilitate exercise, which means that they make people healthier, which, in case you didn’t know, is quite a bit different from what the Nazis were doing to people. Connecting fitness instructors to Nazism is not only an insult to anyone with a brain in general, it is also an even bigger insult to the victims of the Holocaust and their families specifically.

It is important to be sympathetic to people who suffer from weight issues, but the truth is, there is nothing kind about making them believe that they aren’t more likely to suffer health issues because of it — because that risk of health issues is _still _going to be there. Honestly, college is expensive, and it is absolutely absurd that this one actually spent money bringing in someone to try and brainwash students into thinking that the only reason medical professionals say being obese is bad for your health is because they are terrible, hateful Nazis. Knowing the truth about health risks, after all, is the first step in being able to work towards combating them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2019)

Old news. Don't know if we laughed at that particular one around here but it rang a bell and then I saw April in the article.

That said one can unlearn being a fucking moron (whether you have particularly come to love the lack of melanin in your skin or sexual organs outside the body or hate such things you can stop and lead a sensible life), however it is harder to unlearn being a fat cunt.
I am really coming to dislike the more exotic parts of the fat acceptance movement.


----------



## notimp (Sep 19, 2019)

What you are posting isn't news, its - i dont know. Something else.

Agitation bait?

What would bulgarian clickfarm do?

Hey that guy also got to speak in front of universities.


Student unions invited him.

If those 'teachings' ever get out into the political realm, tell me. I'll critique them as much as you do. But until then, click some larger news sources on your facebook. Your feed will change.

"If a news source uses 'seriously' in the title of a headline..." Well, in the social media age - I'm not so sure, but usually thats a sign to question the objectivity of the source. Objectivity (or at least trying to provide that) is something that commentary doest give you. In this case its most likely used to create interest, in a pretty linkbaity way. As if the 'fat sex therapist' wasnt already a sign.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 19, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Old news. Don't know if we laughed at that particular one around here but it rang a bell and then I saw April in the article.


The story I posted may be old, but the matter of "fat acceptance" and "obesity should be a protected trait" is still a present issue that is brought up today.



notimp said:


> What you are posting isn't news, its - i dont know. Something else.


  Why are you posting your opinions on what you think is "news" or I don't know, your inability of just letting people post what they find entertaining without your judgements? 

Influenced thinking?

What would non-biased thinkers think?

By the way, in case you don't know.... which you must not.....  the title of this subsection is "World News, *Current Events* & Politics".


----------



## notimp (Sep 19, 2019)

Because I'm considering not reading this forum frequently anymore if stories about what a fat sex therapist seriously said at a university are considered political news, or news of daily importance.

I recognize that this forum also hosts odd stuff and that that part of its charm - but I'd possibly draw the line at pure linkbait and spam. What this is, is open to interpretation, but again - these two words in the articles headline arent particularly journalistic (dont jab at journalism in this phrase).

Do you want to post something because of another reason apart from 'it made me feel outraged, and I wanted to warn other's is probably a good first step.

You could also read up on news values (what makes a news item news), but that isnt fixed either.
see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_values Its good to know about them, still.


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 19, 2019)

one person isn't a plural so your "theripists" tag is wrong. Literally a rondom trauma therapist decided to have a talk with information pulled out of thier ass in a non scientifically studied conclusion so yeah maybe not spread lies eh?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 19, 2019)

"Is it my fatness that causes my high blood pressure, or is it my experience of weight stigma?” she asked the audience."

The weight probably? The stigma perhaps causes anger which in turn raises blood pressure, but I'd say the reason it's high in the first place is probably the weight/genetics.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Sep 19, 2019)

"Fat Sex Therapist"

I have questions. Is this...

A sex therapist who happens to be fat?
A therapist who specializes in fat people sex?
Someone who does therapy through sex with fat people?


----------



## billapong (Sep 24, 2019)

Liberals try to push that being overweight is okay on others because they are irresponsible and have no desire to help themselves or others. Taking responsibility isn't their strong suite. Being overweight causes all sorts of health problems and luckily I take care of my body so I will be outliving most Liberals, especially the ones who do drugs.

The entire problem with "fat acceptance" is that it shouldn't be something we accept. It's not like it's out of someones control to keep their body weight down. Liberals are too concerned about their feelings. Hey, when they're all dead and I'm 95 and still kicking I'll just kick back while playing some old school Switch games I had on my backlog for 40 years and laugh at the fact they're all dead and I'm not. If Liberals are so into taking pleasure and their feelings then they should understand my stance on that.


----------



## Carnelian (Sep 24, 2019)

Never trust doctors. They serve the Big Pharma who ruined lives with their lies. They are the ones who caused autism, cancer, depression and diabetes with their drugs and vaccins. They want to legalize marijuana and other poisons to make money they don’t care about anyone but themselves.


----------

